# Worms (White or Grindal)?



## bregier79 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've kept a handful of dart frogs for the past five years, as well as a few springtail cultures. I decided to put together three more tanks two weeks ago, and I seeded each with springtails from one of my cultures. 

Fast forward to this evening - I went to feed my springtail culture and one was full of hair like worms - from very tiny, to some about 1 1/2" fully stretched out (still teaming with springtails) They must have been in the culture for some time, but I never noticed them before (probably because it's just hectic every evening feeding all my critters)! Well, I took a flashlight and notice a few of these worms in my newly set up tanks. I really don't want to strip the new tanks and start over. I think these are white or grindal worms from other posts on here, so I think it will be ok. Just want thoughts before I introduce frogs to these tanks!

A few pictures attached - thanks!


----------



## r.mickaels (May 17, 2015)

I have the same thing in my cultures from time to time which appear to be grindal worms from google image search. Very common apparently if you feed fish food and have very moist cultures. I have also found that frogs will eat them and worms can be a natural and common part of maintaining a humid terrarium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

